# H.N.I.C. FABRIC'S..............IT'S TIME



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

OK......IV BEEN IN TO FABRIC...FOR A WILE NOW....LIKE 12-YEARS :uh: SO I HAVE ALOT OF FABRIC AND GREAT CONNECTIONS .....SO Y HIDE THEM :biggrin: U WILL BE ABLE TO JUDGE FROM THA WORK I CAN GET DONE....AND THA FABRIC I GOT :wow: IF U DONT LIKE IT....IT'S OK  BUT IT'S BETTER TO SHOW....AND THROW IT OUT THERE  IT HELPS BUILD THA LOWRIDER GAME WERE IN  NOW THIS GOES FOR FULL BLOWN CAR INTERIOR'S,BICYCLE SEAT'S,MOTOR CYCLE SEAT'S,LOVE SEAT'S FROM SCRATCH :biggrin: DISPLAY'S FOR BIKE'S,EVERY THING :biggrin: I MAY POST SOME RARE FABRIC U CANT FIND THAT U NEED MORE OFF..... :wow: IT'S BETTER TO HAVE...THAN NOT TO HAVE  SO I WILL KEEP UP ON THIS NONE STOP FULL TIME.....ANY QUESTION FEEL FREE HOMIE'S......  IT'S FOR US  I WILL NOW POST PIC'S OF SOME SICK FABRIC'S....IF U NEED  THANX


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

I WILL BE POSTING:

CRUSH VEV.
SWERL VEL.
CLOCK SWERL VEL.

GATORS
DISIGNERS
HIDES
OL'SKOOL SPARKLES
REAL SKINS
EVERY THING :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MORE OF THA SPARKLE RED.........OL'SKOOL :biggrin: THICK....15 A YARD  GOT ALOT....ANT GOIN NO WERE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....TRYED TO GET DIF.ANGLE'S :biggrin: IT HARD TO SEE WITH THA GLARE :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......NOW I GOT...RED
GREEN
ORANGE
PURPLE
DARK BLUE
POWDER BABY BLUE
WHITE
YELLOW
DARK GREEN
AND MORE: :biggrin: IN FLAKE
ILL POST ALL....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....SOME MORE GREEN/GOLD FLAKE :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...SOME MORE OF THA SAME GREEN


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......GOT SOME SILVER


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....SILVER FLAKE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

I WILL POST MORE PIC'S TOMORROW uffin: UM TIRED :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: 
I ALSO GOT ALL KINDS OF MEXICAN BLANKETS.....REAL DEAL FROM MEXICO.....ILL POST THOSE COLORS :yes:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....GOT MY MOTOR CYCLE SEAT BACK TODAY :biggrin:  

....BLACK GATOR
....MATALIC SILVER OSTREGE


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

man you need to get over to the gallery


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

:0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....SOME MORE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 19 2010, 12:33 AM~17829517
> *man you need to get over to the gallery
> *



...I KNOW....I WANT TO POST SOME KOOL PIC'S OF SOME NICE KOLORS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 19 2010, 12:43 AM~17829627
> *  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> *




...THANX HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

with the new toy ill need some more then what i pmed you 
just waiting on the color pic
going to start on mods next week on the new one


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 19 2010, 12:49 AM~17829682
> *...THANX HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


no prob homie  you always got some bad azz stuff :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....I WAS IICHIN' TO PUT IT ON :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 19 2010, 12:51 AM~17829692
> *with the new toy ill need some more then what i pmed you
> just waiting on the color pic
> going to start on mods next week on the new one
> *




....NO PROB.
....KOLORS COMIN SOON
.....CANT WAIT TO SEE THA MODS HOMIE.....IT'S GONA LOOK SICK...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 19 2010, 12:54 AM~17829714
> *no prob homie    you always got some bad azz stuff :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


....THANX BROTHER....  JUS PASSIN ON THA LOW LIFE.....U GOT SOME BAD ASSSSS SHIT TOO


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....WHAT IT WENT ON :biggrin:


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

hey bro were r u located i wanna get my bike seat redone


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 57F100_@Jun 19 2010, 01:14 AM~17829845
> *hey bro were r u located i wanna get my bike seat redone
> *



...UM UP IN N.Y.  ANY TIME...I JUS STARTED THIS THREAD SO I WILL BE POSTIN ALOT MORE U MIGHT LIKE....DIF. COLOR SKEEMS...SWERLS ,CRUSHES;
BUTTON TUCK
ROLLS N PLEATS
DIAMOND TUCK
DIAMOND STICH
COFFIN TUCK

ALL THAT GOOD STUFF..

BUT DID U HAVE SOME THING IN MIND??? :wow: 

LET ME KNOW...WE CAN PULL IT OFF WRITE AWAY


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

how much do you charge to redo seats my bike is going to have a spiders and spider webs theme what would you recommend that would look good


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 57F100_@Jun 19 2010, 01:29 AM~17829967
> *how much do you charge to redo seats my bike is going to have a spiders and spider webs theme what would you recommend that would look good
> *



...IS IT A SADDLE SEAT OR A BANNANA SEAT???AND WE CAN GET SOME WEB STUFF GOING  LIKE WEB STITCHING....OR IF U COULD SHOW A PIC TO ME.....WE CAN GET SOME THING CRAZY GOING :wow:


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 19 2010, 01:12 AM~17829835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 That your MP3? How does it handle the shitty streets there? there is a place up herethat has one, but they are douches so i won't stop in there to check it out.

Do you have any of the vinyl with the silver stripes (like the og schwinn) If you do, let me know what colors and quantities on hand


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 19 2010, 01:06 AM~17829790
> *....THANX BROTHER....  JUS PASSIN ON THA LOW LIFE.....U GOT SOME BAD ASSSSS SHIT TOO
> *


 true, I feel you on that :biggrin: .. I appreciate it :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

MY ***** WHATS UP BRO, LOOKING GOOD PLAYA, KEEP IT GOING


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

ITS A regular beach cruiser seat


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

looks good homie keep it comein :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

im digging that gold/green flake vynal


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Jun 19 2010, 08:06 AM~17830820
> *That your MP3? How does it handle the shitty streets there? there is a place up herethat has one, but they are douches so i won't stop in there to check it out.
> 
> Do you have any of the vinyl with the silver stripes (like the og schwinn) If you do, let me know what colors and quantities on hand
> *




......HA HOMIE.....WAS UP..  YA IT HANDLES LIKE A RACE BIKE..........UM ON LONG ISLAND NOW.........WHEN I BAUGHT IT I DROVE IT HOME OVER THA THROGS NECK :biggrin: WITH BIG MACK TRUCK'S FLYIN BY ME..... :wow: :happysad: THAT WAS THA ONLY TIME I HAD MY BALLS IN MY MOUTH :biggrin:  OTHER THAN THAT WHEN I GOT HOME........IV LOVED IT EVER SINCE......  HAD MAD PEOPLE TRY TO BUY IT.....I LOVE IT SO MUCH I WONT SELL IT YET :biggrin: BUT I DEF. RECAMEND ONE..........ANY DAY  FRONTS ON LIKE HYDRALICS......... :biggrin: U CAN PARK IT SIDE TO SIDE :biggrin: ...........
BUT ON THA O.G. SCHWINN SPARKLE WITH THA SRIPES....NOT YET :uh: :wow: ILL HIT U BACK IF I CAN.......... :wow: BUT UM ON IT.......THAS LIKE THA ONLY THING I DONT HAVE :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 19 2010, 09:46 AM~17831137
> *true, I feel you on that  :biggrin: ..  I appreciate it  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *





......ANY TIME HOMIE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 19 2010, 08:12 PM~17834465
> *MY ***** WHATS UP BRO, LOOKING GOOD PLAYA, KEEP IT GOING
> *





.......WAS GOOD HOMIE WE MISSED UA HOMIE........BEEN A WILE :biggrin:          HOW WAS THA TWO WEEKA :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 57F100_@Jun 19 2010, 08:27 PM~17834547
> *ITS A regular beach cruiser seat
> *


......



.......HELLL YA.....I GET THOSE LOOKIN SICK :biggrin: :wow:    ANY TIME HOMIE  WHEN DID U WANT TO GET STARTED???


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jun 19 2010, 08:36 PM~17834589
> *looks good homie keep it comein :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *





THANX HOMIE ....        I WILL


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 19 2010, 09:14 PM~17834770
> *im digging that gold/green flake vynal
> *




....WELL WAIT TILL MORE KOLORS.......U MIGHT LIKE  :biggrin:  BUT IT DOES LOOK SICK


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 20 2010, 07:51 AM~17837149
> *.......WAS GOOD HOMIE WE MISSED UA HOMIE........BEEN A WILE :biggrin:                   HOW WAS THA TWO WEEKA :wow:
> *


same ol shit, just diffrent toilets
the two weeks was crazy, mad bullets and a shit load of shooting but happy to be home with the fam and the bikes again.


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 20 2010, 11:27 AM~17837953
> *same ol shit, just diffrent toilets
> the two weeks was crazy, mad bullets and a shit load of shooting but happy to be home with the fam and the bikes again.
> *


  whats crackalackin Pedal Scrapers :biggrin: :cheesy:  check your pm :0


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: good lookin out mikey


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 20 2010, 11:27 AM~17837953
> *same ol shit, just diffrent toilets
> the two weeks was crazy, mad bullets and a shit load of shooting but happy to be home with the fam and the bikes again.
> *




KOOL BROTHER... :biggrin: MY TYPE OF PARTY :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 20 2010, 12:12 PM~17838183
> *:wave: good lookin out mikey
> *





....................


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 20 2010, 05:55 AM~17837170
> *....WELL WAIT TILL MORE KOLORS.......U MIGHT LIKE    :biggrin:   BUT IT DOES LOOK SICK
> *


will do. so how much you selling these fabrics for?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

where you at mike ????


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 20 2010, 07:49 AM~17837143
> *......HA HOMIE.....WAS UP..  YA IT HANDLES LIKE A RACE BIKE..........UM ON LONG ISLAND NOW.........WHEN I BAUGHT IT I DROVE IT HOME OVER THA THROGS NECK :biggrin: WITH BIG MACK TRUCK'S FLYIN BY ME..... :wow:  :happysad: THAT WAS THA ONLY TIME I HAD MY BALLS IN MY MOUTH :biggrin:   OTHER THAN THAT WHEN I GOT HOME........IV LOVED IT EVER SINCE......  HAD MAD PEOPLE TRY TO BUY IT.....I LOVE IT SO MUCH I WONT SELL IT YET :biggrin: BUT I DEF. RECAMEND ONE..........ANY DAY  FRONTS ON LIKE HYDRALICS......... :biggrin: U CAN PARK IT SIDE TO SIDE :biggrin: ...........
> BUT ON THA O.G. SCHWINN SPARKLE WITH THA SRIPES....NOT YET :uh:  :wow: ILL HIT U BACK IF I CAN.......... :wow: BUT UM ON IT.......THAS LIKE THA ONLY THING I DONT HAVE :biggrin:
> *


I have a honda helix and i love that thing. Thinking about riding it down to Orlando FL one day. 

Once you and if you can get some....consider sold....I have searched hi and low with no luck either.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 21 2010, 06:14 PM~17847753
> *will do. so how much you selling these fabrics for?
> *



....ALL DIF. PRICES.....ILL HAVE ALL PRICES SOON AND FABRIC SHOT.....I HADE A FULL 2-DAYS :uh: HAVE NOT BEEN TO MY GALLERY YET .... :uh: SORRY GUY'S....

BUT ILL HAVE PRICES ALSO FOR ....LOVE SEAT'S,BAN.SEAT'S,SADDLE SEAT'S,FABRIC PRICES.......ALL THAT   SOON....SORRY GUY'S :uh:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

me 1st :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 21 2010, 09:50 PM~17849881
> *where you at mike ????
> *



...CHILLIN....BEEN WITH THA FAMS...BEEN SO PACKED UP WITH SHIT...... :uh: BUT MAYBE ILL BE POSTIN SOME GOOD SHIT SOON :uh: :biggrin:  WAS POPPIN HOMIE :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lots lol when you get time i got my little girls bike topic up and few updates on my sons


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 22 2010, 10:01 PM~17860576
> *lots lol when you get time i got my little girls bike topic up and few updates on my sons
> *




I WILL CHECK IT HOMIE......SICK :biggrin:   SO THERE BOTH GONA ROLL????? :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

one day we all going to roll just now one at a time lol man that pink bike yall are getting sprayed is lookin hella sic


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Jun 21 2010, 10:11 PM~17850150
> *I have a honda helix and i love that thing. Thinking about riding it down to Orlando FL one day.
> 
> Once you and if you can get some....consider sold....I have searched hi and low with no luck either.
> *



....GOOD LUCK WITH THA TRIP.......THAT SHIT'S SICK.....I-95.... :wow: WILED FOR MOTOR CYCLE'S.......BEST TRIP IV TOOK.....A FEW TIME'S...  I HIGHLY RECOMEND IT  


BUT THA O.G. SHIT.....IT HARD TO FIND.....BUT I WILL SEARCH FAR AND LONG.....BECAUSE I DONT WANT TO LACK ANYTHING :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 22 2010, 10:04 PM~17860613
> *one day we all going to roll just now one at a time lol man that pink bike yall are getting sprayed is lookin hella sic
> *



I NKOW....THAT SHIT CAME GREAT  I LOVE THA RAINBOW IN IT :biggrin: BUT I CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM ROLLIN  :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

we are trying to fig out what we can do for paint on my little girls bike and ill need the seat for that also i got the seat just need it redone so i want to try and send both to you at same time


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 22 2010, 07:57 PM~17860524
> *....ALL DIF. PRICES.....ILL HAVE ALL PRICES SOON AND FABRIC SHOT.....I HADE A FULL 2-DAYS :uh:  HAVE NOT BEEN TO MY GALLERY YET .... :uh: SORRY GUY'S....
> 
> BUT ILL HAVE PRICES ALSO FOR ....LOVE SEAT'S,BAN.SEAT'S,SADDLE SEAT'S,FABRIC PRICES.......ALL THAT    SOON....SORRY GUY'S :uh:
> *


its all good homie.  ill be hitting you up alot.  as you have different stuff from the reg velour swirls. and its always good to be different. i got two projects comming up that ill be looking to add some new fabrics too


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 22 2010, 08:12 PM~17860728
> *we are trying to fig out what we can do for paint on my little girls bike and ill need the seat for that also i got the seat just need it redone so i want to try and send both to you at same time
> *


whats your lil girls favorite color?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

not sure yet should see a few samples tomorrow i once i see one i like the seats will be on there way


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 22 2010, 10:36 PM~17861058
> *its all good homie.   ill be hitting you up alot.   as you have different stuff from the reg velour swirls. and its always good to be different. i got two projects comming up that ill be looking to add some new fabrics too
> *



KOOL....UM HEAR  ....CANT WAIT TO POST NEW SHIT   GOOD LUCK ON UR PROJECT'S


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

my bad i read it wrong it pink purple rad green and blue she has diffrent ones every hour lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 22 2010, 08:48 PM~17861216
> *my bad i read it wrong it pink purple rad green and blue  she has diffrent ones every hour lol
> *


lol. i know that HOH fiusha pink kandy is a very nice pink. and depending on the shade of blue. theres baby blue pearl(light) or corbolt blue(dark).  just a few color ideas for option.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 22 2010, 08:47 PM~17861211
> *KOOL....UM HEAR  ....CANT WAIT TO POST NEW SHIT    GOOD LUCK ON UR PROJECT'S
> *


ill keep you posted.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 22 2010, 10:12 PM~17860728
> *we are trying to fig out what we can do for paint on my little girls bike and ill need the seat for that also i got the seat just need it redone so i want to try and send both to you at same time
> *


OK.....  JUS TELL ME THA KOLORS...AND WILL PULL SOME THING SICK OFF :biggrin:  I LIKE TO GO DIF........ :wow: LIKE INTERGRATING WEIRD FABRICS TOGETHER.....LIKE...IN MY TRUCK....I DID RED CLOCK STYLE PATERN VELVET/WITH A BROWN L.V......IT CAME SO SICK......THA SICKEST SKEME IV DONE SO FAR......BUT THERE'S SO SHIT U WOULD NOT THINK WOULD GO TOGETHER...BUT IT GOES REAL GOOD...LIKE MY LITTLE GIRLS PEDAL CAR INTERIOR....IM THINKING ABOUT....BABY PINK SPARKLE/WITH BABY PINK SWERL PIPPING AN BUTTONS :biggrin: OR PURPLE GATOR/WITH PINK CRUSH PIPPING...BUTTONS :biggrin: THERE'S SO MANY SCEME'S ....UM DOIN A FULL SWERL GRAY DISPLAY NOW......ILL POST PIC'S SOON :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ill send you pics of the colors mins my boys color cuz i dont know the pinstriping yet


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 22 2010, 10:47 PM~17861203
> *not sure yet should see a  few samples tomorrow i once i see one i like the seats will be on there way
> *


    KOOL


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 22 2010, 11:09 PM~17861558
> *ill send you pics of the colors  mins my boys color cuz i dont know the pinstriping yet
> *



.....KOOL


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 17 2010, 01:39 AM~17812112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do u do the uhpolstery work urself?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 22 2010, 09:19 PM~17861721
> *Do u do the uhpolstery work urself?
> *


how whould that look with the bike sence i dont want to see it in the sun till i get it


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 22 2010, 10:24 PM~17861789
> *how whould that look with the bike sence i dont want to see it in the sun till i get it
> *


Shit I'm thinking for my alien bike since it need a complete makeover gotta do something for me


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 22 2010, 11:19 PM~17861721
> *Do u do the uhpolstery work urself?
> *




...NO..I GOT MY GUY...HE'S LIKE 67 YEARS OLD... :wow: THIS SHIT TAKES SKILL....BUT FOR PEOPLE ON HEAR......I CAN GET IT DONE 4 WHO EVER...HOW IT STARTS IS ....I HAVE BEEN DOIN LOWRIDERS FOR LIKE 13 YEARS OR SO......SO I HAVE A TON OF FABRIC......IF I SEE IT ...I LIKE IT ...I BUY IT..  NOW SOME PEOPLE CANT GET A CERTANT FABRIC....MAYBE I HAVE IT......BETTER TO THRO IT OUT THERE....THAN NOT TO  AND SOME PEOPLE LIKE MY GUY'S WORK.....SO THAY CAN HAVE ANYTHING THA WONT DONE........JUS A EXTRA HOOK UP


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 22 2010, 11:24 PM~17861789
> *how whould that look with the bike sence i dont want to see it in the sun till i get it
> *




:nono: :no: I GOT A DARK GREEN TO MATCH UR GREEN ON UR BIKE TO THA ''T'' :biggrin:  JUS WAIT FOR PIC'S


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 22 2010, 09:40 PM~17862080
> *:nono:  :no: I GOT A DARK GREEN TO MATCH UR GREEN ON UR BIKE TO THA ''T'' :biggrin:   JUS WAIT FOR PIC'S
> *


ok sorry am just stoked t see it coming together


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 22 2010, 11:26 PM~17861829
> *Shit I'm thinking for my alien bike since it need a complete makeover gotta do something for me
> *



..ANY TIME HOMIE.........BUT U GET WHAT IM SAYIN....I WAITED 12 YEARS FOR A CONECTION LIKE THIS ......SO Y WAST IT :biggrin: I LOVE TO SEE DIF. SHIT DONE ANY WAY :wow:  SO I SHAR IT  :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

BIG UP'S TO ONE OF MY GUY'S........

CORY: FROM LOW MENTALITY.....BUT THAS JUS ONE :nicoderm: :biggrin: IF HE DONT HAVE IT.....I GOT SICK CONECTS.....I JUS NAMED HIM CAUSE.....HE'S SOME TIME'S ON HERE :h5: :420: BUT THA OTHERS ARE NOT KNOW.....ON HERE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 22 2010, 11:42 PM~17862097
> *ok sorry am just stoked t see it coming together
> *




NA....JUS PLAYIN.....WHAT EVER U WANT   I CANT WAIT ETHER    :biggrin: I LIKE SEEIN NEW SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

you know what color you have so try and wait lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 22 2010, 11:51 PM~17862199
> *you know what color you have so try and wait lol
> *




......K


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

pm me when you get this lol 


ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 26 2010, 12:25 AM~17890488
> *pm me when you get this lol
> ttt
> *



K


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

BUT LET ME POST SOME NEW PIC'S 1ST uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...NOW THESE ARE JUS SAMPLE PIECES  WITH OUT SHIPPING PRICE

SMOKE GRAY SWERL.........$ 15-20 A YARD...DEPENDING WERE I HAVE TO GET IT FROM...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

PEWTER GOLD........$ 15- 20 A YARD


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....RED CRUSH...........$ 15-20 A YARD


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....CHERRY RED CLOCK PATERN I CALL IT...... :biggrin: OUT OF STOCK NOW....BUT MORE WILL BE IN  .....$ 15-20 A YARD


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....RED ....SWERL  $ 15-20 A YARD


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...PURPLE SWERL  $ 15-20 A YARD


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

GREEN SWERL  .....$ 15-20 A YARD


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....BLACK CRUSH.....$ 15-20 A YARD


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

WHITE CRUSH.......$ 15-20 A YARD


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...ANOTHER PIC OF THA WHITE CRUSH... :wow: I LOVE THIS SHIT....IN A FULL ROLL IT LOOKS SICK :wow: :biggrin:  REAL CLASSY :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...BLUE SWERL  $ 15-20 A YARD


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

YELLOW SWERL  $ 15 - 20 A YARD


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...ALSO U CAN MAKE CENTERS OF SEATS ONE OFF   REAL RABIT...$ 15.00  AND IF I DO THA SEAT 4 U .... :wow: U KNOW IT WILL BE CRAZY  :biggrin:  SO DONT BE SHY TO ASK


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...THIS IS JUS SOME THING I HAVE LAYIN AROUND...JUST FOR A CENTER OR PIECES FOR A BANNANA SEAT OR SADDLE SEAT  WOULD LOOK NICE...FIG. ID' POST IT :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...JUS SOME WEIRD LEATHER/SWADE :biggrin: .....JUST ENOUGH FOR CENTERS OF SEATS AND STUFF :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....BLACK OSTRICH ...$ 40.00 A YARD


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....TAN SWADE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MATERIAL LEOPARD


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME ZEABRA


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

I JUS HAVE SOME OF THIS FOR CENTERS AN SHIT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

JUS GOT A LITTLE OF THIS :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...THIS I HAVE ALITTLE TOO..... :uh: IF I HAVE A LITTLE AMOUNT OF IT .....IT'S RARE :biggrin:  JUS SO U KNOW


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THIS TOO ....RARE :biggrin:  I HAVE A LITTLE OF


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....BLACK CROCK  $ 40.00 A YARD


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....STONE PLEATHER :biggrin:  $ 10.00 A YARD


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....RED PLEATHER...10 A YARD


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

BLACK PLEATHER


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THA REAL DEAL L.V.   $ 60.00 A YARD


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....MY WIFE'S TRIKE.... :biggrin: 

WHITE L.V. $ 60.00 A YARD :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....JUS SOME PIC'S OF MY TRUCK INTERIOR :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

we want more we tired


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 27 2010, 02:14 AM~17896986
> *we want more we tired
> *


... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

I GOT A LOT MORE PIC'S BUT IM TIRED.....SO MORE TOMORROW uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Jun 26 2010, 11:11 PM~17896275-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! I could make me some botas out of this stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 27 2010, 12:57 AM~17896915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
thats super clean who did it for you?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 27 2010, 04:58 AM~17897277
> *DAMN! I could make me some botas out of this stuff :thumbsup:
> *



...YA :biggrin: IT'S PRETTY KOOL


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 27 2010, 05:02 AM~17897283
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> thats super clean who did it for you?
> *



WELL...I DID ALL THA RED...THA HEAD LINER IS SICK :wow: I GET PIC'S LATER  BUT THA CARPET,SEAT'S,FLOOR MATS,SEAT BELT PAD'S...WERE DONE BY MY HOMIE...THAT DOES ALL MY WORK....HE'S LIKE 65 REARS OLD :biggrin: BUT THA GLASS WORK...I WORKED AT A FEW BODY-SHOPS...SO I KNOW GLASS...IT WAS DONE BY ME AN MY BOSS I WORKED FOR.... :biggrin: I USED HIS GLASS SKILLS...WITH MY IDEA'S...AND THAS HOW IT CAME....I SHAVED OUT THA WHOLE DASH,DREAD LOCK FLAME HAIR SKULL.... :biggrin: METAL FLAKE, AND AIR BRUSH :biggrin: BUT IT'S NOT DONE YET :uh: ALOT TO GO STILL :biggrin: IT NEVER END'S :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:wave: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 27 2010, 09:36 PM~17902197
> *WELL...I DID ALL THA RED...THA HEAD LINER IS SICK :wow: I GET PIC'S LATER  BUT THA CARPET,SEAT'S,FLOOR MATS,SEAT BELT PAD'S...WERE DONE BY MY HOMIE...THAT DOES ALL MY WORK....HE'S LIKE 65 REARS OLD  :biggrin: BUT THA GLASS WORK...I WORKED AT A FEW BODY-SHOPS...SO I KNOW GLASS...IT WAS DONE BY ME AN MY BOSS I WORKED FOR.... :biggrin: I USED HIS GLASS SKILLS...WITH MY IDEA'S...AND THAS HOW IT CAME....I SHAVED OUT THA WHOLE DASH,DREAD LOCK FLAME HAIR SKULL.... :biggrin: METAL FLAKE, AND AIR BRUSH :biggrin: BUT IT'S NOT DONE YET :uh: ALOT TO GO STILL :biggrin: IT NEVER END'S :biggrin:
> *


how long did all of this take you?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 27 2010, 10:45 PM~17902323
> *how long did all of this take you?
> *



WELL, THA SEATS WERE OUT THA TRUCK FOR LIKE 3-WEEKS......THA GLASS,LIKE 3-WEEKS........PAINT AND AIR BRUSH,LIKE A WEEK....ALL NOT THA BAD :biggrin: BUT THA SPEAKER BOX WILL TAKE LIKE A MONTH :uh: :biggrin: ALL GLASS BEHIND THA SEATS :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 27 2010, 10:44 PM~17902302
> *:wave:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



...WAS GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

just waiting on some nicer pics to pop up and a pm 


oh by the way one 16inch bannana and one cruzier


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 27 2010, 09:50 PM~17902390
> *WELL, THA SEATS WERE OUT THA TRUCK FOR LIKE 3-WEEKS......THA GLASS,LIKE 3-WEEKS........PAINT AND AIR BRUSH,LIKE A WEEK....ALL NOT THA BAD :biggrin: BUT THA SPEAKER BOX WILL TAKE LIKE A MONTH :uh:  :biggrin: ALL GLASS BEHIND THA SEATS :biggrin:
> *


damn thats fast as hell for some custom interior like that


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

say homie u got any rattel snake or can u get some and how much a yard thanks homie


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 27 2010, 11:03 PM~17902545
> *damn thats fast as hell for some custom interior like that
> *



WELL IF ANY ONE TELL U LONGER ....THERE SLACKIN :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jun 27 2010, 11:54 PM~17903097
> *say homie u got any rattel snake or can u get some and how much a yard thanks homie
> *




RADDLE HUH :wow: :biggrin: THAS ONE THING I DONT HAVE.......BUT I CAN DEF. CHECK 4 U :biggrin:   FOR NOW I GOT A HELL OF ALOT MORE PICKS...COMIN SOON


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SORRY HOMIE'S.....DIDNT MAKE IT TO MY HOMIE'S SHOP......SO PIC'S COMIN SOON :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: THIS WEEK


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 29 2010, 10:23 AM~17916490
> *RADDLE HUH :wow:  :biggrin: THAS ONE THING I DONT HAVE.......BUT I CAN DEF. CHECK 4 U :biggrin:     FOR NOW I GOT A HELL OF ALOT MORE PICKS...COMIN  SOON
> *


that would work just let me know thanks homie
:biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jun 29 2010, 06:15 PM~17919553
> *that would work just let me know thanks homie
> :biggrin:
> *


NO PROB.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

whats good up there bro hows the fam


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 06:29 PM~17919645
> *whats good up there bro hows the fam
> *




CHILLIN HOMIE........NEXT TO THA FIRE ON A SICK SUMMER NIGHT OUT SIDE ON THA PORCH :biggrin: LOC-IN'...OUT SIDE WILE THA FAMS IN SIDE SLEEPIN'.....THAY HAD A LONG DAY AT THA BEACH...  HOW ABOUT U HOMIE....AND THA FAMS???? :wow: HOW UR GREEN BIKE COMIN ALONG....? :wow: WHAT U NAMIN THAT BITCH??? :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jun 30 2010, 09:09 PM~17930631
> *:thumbsup:
> *




WAS UP HOMIE.......HOWS THINGS :biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 30 2010, 07:10 PM~17930640
> *WAS UP HOMIE.......HOWS THINGS :biggrin:
> *


just cruzin by anything new :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 30 2010, 07:09 PM~17930636
> *CHILLIN HOMIE........NEXT TO THA FIRE ON A SICK SUMMER NIGHT OUT SIDE ON THA PORCH :biggrin: LOC-IN'...OUT SIDE WILE THA FAMS IN SIDE SLEEPIN'.....THAY HAD A LONG DAY AT THA BEACH...  HOW ABOUT U HOMIE....AND THA FAMS???? :wow: HOW UR GREEN BIKE COMIN ALONG....? :wow: WHAT U NAMIN THAT BITCH??? :wow:
> *


we doin good i got a little job buffing trucks from my dads shop 
kid want to go see some fireworks down town in 2 hours so ill take them 
wife working on school work 

green bikes name??? ill let my son name it asked eric to put T4's PIXIE on the chain guard 

how your blue pixie have you done anything to it ???? :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jun 30 2010, 09:15 PM~17930677
> *just cruzin by anything new  :biggrin:
> *



GOT MAD NEW SHIT......JUS GOTTA TAKE PIC'S.. :uh: IV BEEN WITH THA FAM....ENJOYIN THA NICE WEATHER :biggrin:  BUT REAL SOON HOMIE.....SORRY FOR THA WAIT  THIS FRIDAY I MIGHT GO WILD ON PIC'S.....


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 30 2010, 07:20 PM~17930723
> *GOT MAD NEW SHIT......JUS GOTTA TAKE PIC'S.. :uh: IV BEEN WITH THA FAM....ENJOYIN THA NICE WEATHER :biggrin:   BUT REAL SOON HOMIE.....SORRY FOR THA WAIT  THIS FRIDAY I MIGHT GO WILD ON PIC'S.....
> *


should i send you the seat so it can get started ??? :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 30 2010, 09:19 PM~17930715
> *we doin good i got a little job buffing trucks from my dads shop
> kid want to go see some fireworks down town in 2 hours so ill take them
> wife working on school work
> ...



THAS KOOL...  LOOKS LIKE ULL HAVE SOME FUN....WE WENT TO SEE THA FIRE WORKS...IT WAS REAL KOOL......MY LITTLE GIRLS 1ST FIRE WORKS SHE SEEN EVER... :biggrin: SHE LIKED IT  THAS KOOL WHAT U PUT ON THA GARD.....  BUT MY BLUE ON ......IM GONA HAVE STRIPPED.....DONT KNOW WHAT KOLOR YET.....I GOT A O.G. PIXIE........BLUE :biggrin: UN TOUCHED ....ALL ORIGINAL....SO I PLAN TO HAVE THA BLUE FLAKE ON PARKED NEXT TO IT....ONE KUSTOM.....AND ONE STOCK :biggrin: BUT I GOT NO PARTS FOR THA BLUE FLAKED ONE YET ....I WANT TO GO ALL GOLD ON THAS PARTS.....NO TWO-TONE :wow: I GOTA GET SOME KRAZY RIMS THO :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 30 2010, 07:20 PM~17930723
> *GOT MAD NEW SHIT......JUS GOTTA TAKE PIC'S.. :uh: IV BEEN WITH THA FAM....ENJOYIN THA NICE WEATHER :biggrin:   BUT REAL SOON HOMIE.....SORRY FOR THA WAIT  THIS FRIDAY I MIGHT GO WILD ON PIC'S.....
> *


no rush homie shit weather here in tx rite now been rain so enjoy bro cuz the fam comes first :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 30 2010, 07:29 PM~17930787
> *THAS KOOL...  LOOKS LIKE ULL HAVE SOME FUN....WE  WENT TO SEE THA FIRE WORKS...IT WAS REAL KOOL......MY LITTLE GIRLS 1ST FIRE WORKS SHE SEEN EVER... :biggrin: SHE LIKED IT  THAS KOOL WHAT U PUT ON THA GARD.....  BUT MY BLUE ON ......IM GONA HAVE STRIPPED.....DONT KNOW WHAT KOLOR YET.....I GOT A O.G. PIXIE........BLUE  :biggrin: UN TOUCHED ....ALL ORIGINAL....SO I PLAN TO HAVE THA BLUE FLAKE ON PARKED NEXT TO IT....ONE KUSTOM.....AND ONE STOCK :biggrin: BUT I GOT NO PARTS FOR THA BLUE FLAKED ONE YET ....I WANT TO GO ALL GOLD ON THAS PARTS.....NO TWO-TONE :wow: I GOTA GET SOME KRAZY RIMS THO :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


yeah will have a little fun but my two older kids wish i still sold the good stuff like i did in cali thegood ol day i use to get so much it was crazy by my self i had a least a 2.5 hour show then all the homies that got hook ups also we had a good 4 -6 hour of making noise lol cant wait to see the pixie on gold it will look sick


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 30 2010, 09:33 PM~17930825
> *yeah will have a little fun but my two older kids wish i  still sold the good stuff like i did in cali  thegood ol day i use to get so much it was crazy by my self i had a least a 2.5 hour show then all the homies that got hook ups also we had a good 4 -6 hour of making noise lol cant wait to see the pixie on gold it will look sick
> *



KOOL  WELL I HOPE IT COME'S GOOD....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....OK :biggrin: BACK WITH SOME MORE  

BLACK GATOR


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

PINK METALIC GATOR


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

DARK BLUE OSTREGE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

PEARL WHITE SNAKE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

CREAM WHITE OSTREGE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MORE OF THA

CREAM OSTREGE... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MORE OF THA 

PINK MATALIC GATOR....THIS SHIT'S SICK....HAD TO DO 1 MORE PIC :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

MATALIC SILVER OSTREGE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SMOKE GRAY OSTREGE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

A TON OF 

PURPLE SWERL :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

BLACK GUCCI


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THIS WAS KOOL :biggrin: HAD LIKE A POLO GUY ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ILL HAVE SOME BETTER UP-DATE'S ON THESE LATER :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

MATERIAL L.V....SO MANY KOLORS :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ILL HAVE MORE UP-DATE'S ON THESE LATER.... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME BROWN AND CREAM L.V.  MATERIAL


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

BLACK N RED L.V.  MATERIAL


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME PINK ...L.V.  MATERIAL


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MORE...IM OUT SIDE IN THA DAY TIME SO IT HARD TO SEE WHAT KOLOR THIS IS :wow: :biggrin: I THINK BLUE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

GREEN L.V.  MATERIAL


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

MORE PIC'S LATER ....GOTTA GO TO DINNER  uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

more up-date's on these too


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

how was dinner ours was good


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MORE...BLACK N WHITE  MATERIAL


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 2 2010, 10:17 PM~17949448
> *how was dinner ours was good
> *



WAS HELL....HOW WAS UR'S :biggrin: 




























JUS KIDDIN'......IT WAS GREAT :biggrin:  RED LOPSTER


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol it was good home made mexican (rice beans tacos)


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

BLACK N RED 

GUCCI


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

PINK N WHITE.....

GUCCI


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

A LITER PINK N WHITE :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

BROWN N CREAM 

GUCCI


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

COACH


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

BLUE 

COACH


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

?? some purple luie


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

LIKE A PURPLE


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

but in l.v?? or gu.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

all type's OF 
BURBERRY

MUCH BETTER PIC'S LATER


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ALL TYPE'S OF KOOL L.V.

MORE PIC'S LATER


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME REAL NICE KOLOR'S

ILL HAVE MORE PIC'S LATER


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

say homie how much for a yard of the green lv that should be good to do a seat and have left over :nicoderm:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ALL KOLORS

MORE BETTER PIC'S LATER... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: sounds good bro


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ALL KOLOR SWERL N CRUSHES

ILL HAVE BETTER PIC'S LATER


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 2 2010, 10:41 PM~17949583
> *lol it was good home made mexican (rice beans tacos)
> *


BAD ASSS.....I LOVE THAT ...HAVE IT 1 A WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 2 2010, 11:06 PM~17949747
> *?? some purple luie
> *



ILL CHECK 4 YA..... :biggrin: IM PRITTY SHUR WE DO :wow:  ILL KEEP YA UP-DATED


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jul 3 2010, 12:30 AM~17950319
> *say homie how much for a yard of the green lv that should be good to do a  seat and have left over  :nicoderm:
> *



SURE....PM SENT IN A FEW


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks homie on that last pm sounds badass i will get the word out and we can go from there


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

wasup mikey lookin good bro, you got a lot of swatches eh? lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

do you got a yellow that matches the yellow bike???
:biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 3 2010, 03:28 PM~17953534
> *wasup mikey lookin good bro, you got a lot of swatches eh? lol
> *



    YUP :biggrin: WAS GOOD HOMIE......HOW SHIT


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

so on the bannana seat id like a little bit of input unless its cheaper for no input


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jul 3 2010, 03:06 PM~17953444
> *thanks homie on that last pm sounds badass i will get the word out and we can go from there
> *




ANY TIME BROTHER......GLAD TO HELP YA :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 3 2010, 10:20 PM~17955454
> *do you got a yellow that matches the yellow bike???
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


YO...I GOT THAT SAME KOLOR YELLOW ...BUT WITH FLAKE... :biggrin: ILL GET SOME PIC'S 4 YA....   NO JOKE :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nice let me know seats need to be done soon


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 3 2010, 10:29 PM~17955510
> *so on the bannana seat id like a little bit of input unless its cheaper for no input
> *



HELL NA...ALL THA SAME...ILL WORK WITH YA...  LIKE IM THINKING THA DARK GREEN FLAKE...CENTER BUTTON TUCK..WITH THA DARK GREEN FLAKE
THEN
DARK GREEN SWERL PIPPING,BUTTONS.
BUT PULLED SIDES DONE WITH THA DARK GREEN FLAKE :wow: IT WOULD LOOK OL'SKOOL WITH A LOWRIDER AFECT TO IT :biggrin: 

IF U DONT LIKE ....WE CAN KEEP GOIN....IT'S ALOT EASYER WHEN WE HAVE THA KOLORS POSTED THO.....LIKE ILL POST THEM TOGETHER TO SHO U HOW IT WOULD LOOK 1ST


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 3 2010, 10:35 PM~17955540
> *nice let me know seats need to be done soon
> *




WHAT ON THA MOTOR CYCLE??? :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

it sound cool $$via pm and address to send the seat to


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 3 2010, 10:35 PM~17955540
> *nice let me know seats need to be done soon
> *




FOR THA GREEN ON .....
ALSO WE CAN DO....


A GREEN GUCCI CENTER
GREEN SWERL...PIPPING,BUTTON'S
GREEN SWERL PULLED SIDE'S


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 3 2010, 08:39 PM~17955562
> *WHAT ON THA MOTOR CYCLE??? :wow:
> *


yep
theres a lot of work for you here at the house :biggrin: r1 seats ,sons bike, little girls bike ,pedal car ,lots more


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

FOR THA YELLOW ONE.....HOW'S THAT SUNNY YELLOW FLAKE....

WITH ALL OSTREGE BLACK PIPPING,AND A CENTER PIECE :dunno:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 3 2010, 08:38 PM~17955557
> *HELL NA...ALL THA SAME...ILL WORK WITH YA...  LIKE  IM THINKING THA DARK GREEN FLAKE...CENTER BUTTON TUCK..WITH THA DARK GREEN FLAKE
> THEN
> DARK GREEN SWERL PIPPING,BUTTONS.
> ...


i think this might be cool but i dont know til i see it you know i dont have much of imagination(speel check) :biggrin: with out seeing it laid out lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 3 2010, 10:42 PM~17955580
> *yep
> theres a lot of work for you here at the house :biggrin:  r1 seats ,sons bike,  little girls bike ,pedal car ,lots more
> *



WELL ANY TING U WANT TO PIECE UP U CAN....IF U WANT TO LEAVE IT UP TO ME ...ULL GET SOME THING CRAZY ANY WAY  ILL PM U


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 3 2010, 08:44 PM~17955594
> *FOR THA YELLOW ONE.....HOW'S THAT SUNNY YELLOW FLAKE....
> 
> WITH ALL OSTREGE BLACK PIPPING,AND A CENTER PIECE :dunno:
> *


that sound nice no center though 
what on is the sunny yellow flake


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 3 2010, 10:47 PM~17955612
> *i think this might be cool but i dont know til i see it you know i dont have much of imagination(speel check) :biggrin: with out seeing it laid out lol
> *


YUP....I HEAR YA...SO I GOT SOME MEAN PIC'S COMIN SOON.....BUT TILL THEM ILL HAVE THA YELLOW
AND THA GREEN SEAT IN MIND 4 YA...
AND ILL PM U MY ADRESS SO U HAVE IT WHEN WERE READY


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

am ready seats in a box waiting on name lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 3 2010, 10:49 PM~17955627
> *that sound nice no center though
> what on is the sunny yellow flake
> *



IT'S NOT POSTED YET :uh: :biggrin: BUT NOW I KNOW UR LOOKIN AT IT ILL POST IT 4 YA....UM GONA BE POSTIN ALOT SO... :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 3 2010, 10:52 PM~17955654
> *am ready seats in a box waiting on name lol
> *


PM COMIN


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 3 2010, 08:54 PM~17955669
> *IT'S NOT POSTED YET :uh:  :biggrin: BUT NOW I KNOW UR LOOKIN AT IT ILL POST IT 4 YA....UM GONA BE POSTIN ALOT SO... :wow:
> *


kool cain wait :biggrin: when you pm me add the prices also kool


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 3 2010, 08:55 PM~17955674
> *PM COMIN
> *


recived and sent :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

GOT U ON IT ALL :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

whats goin on man? 

do you have any black and white paisley?


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 4 2010, 08:57 PM~17960753
> *whats goin on man?
> 
> do you have any black and white paisley?
> *




WAS UP HOMIE....IV BEEN OFF FOR A LITTLE BECAUSE OF THIS POISION IVY SHIT..... :angry: :uh: USALY IM ON ALL DAY....ALL NIGHT....BUT THIS SHIT SUCKS :uh: BUT I DONT KNOW WHAT PAISLEY IS......? :wow: DO U HAVE A PIC....??? :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jul 8 2010, 05:59 PM~17995393
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


WAS UP HOMIE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TO EVERY ONE IV PROMISED PIC'S TOO...........COMIN SOON.....IV BEEN IN HELL THA LAST WEEK WITH POISION IVY :angry: :biggrin: :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsdown: SO ILL BE BACK IN THA GAME SOON


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 10 2010, 02:57 PM~18011576
> *WAS UP HOMIE....IV BEEN OFF FOR A LITTLE BECAUSE OF THIS POISION IVY SHIT..... :angry:  :uh: USALY IM ON ALL DAY....ALL NIGHT....BUT THIS SHIT SUCKS :uh: BUT I DONT KNOW WHAT PAISLEY IS......? :wow: DO U HAVE A PIC....??? :wow:
> *


that shit still hasnt cleared up?

this the proper name for bandana print


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 10 2010, 04:32 PM~18011781
> *that shit still hasnt cleared up?
> 
> this the proper name for bandana print
> *



NAAA......DOG :angry: IT'S BEEN LIKE 8-9 DAY'S AND IT'S A LITTLE WERSE :0 :wow: :dunno: :ugh: :guns: :burn: :banghead: hno: BUT IM ROCKIN IT OUT....SMOKIN MY BRAINS OUT....THERES NOTHING I CAN DO :uh:  :biggrin: JUST ON MY ARMS AND ANCKLES :uh: BUT SO ON FIRE :wow: 

BUT ILL CHECK FOR THA BANDANA PRINT......I THINK IV SEEN IT.....  U WANT IT 4 A SEAT OR A FEW YARDS FOR DISPLAY?????WHAT KOLOR??


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 10 2010, 08:18 PM~18013147
> *NAAA......DOG :angry: IT'S BEEN LIKE 8-9 DAY'S AND IT'S A LITTLE WERSE :0  :wow:  :dunno:  :ugh:  :guns:  :burn:  :banghead:  hno: BUT IM ROCKIN IT OUT....SMOKIN MY BRAINS OUT....THERES NOTHING I CAN DO :uh:    :biggrin: JUST ON MY ARMS AND ANCKLES :uh: BUT SO ON FIRE :wow:
> 
> BUT ILL CHECK FOR THA BANDANA PRINT......I THINK IV SEEN IT.....  U WANT IT 4 A SEAT OR A FEW YARDS FOR DISPLAY?????WHAT KOLOR??
> *


why dont you go to the doctor? 

i need enough for a continental kit and seat


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

black and white


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

I need bandana print black its for a harley seat. let me know ill prolly grab a few yards.


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

whats good homie :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

what does HNIC mean? Its one of my favorite albums :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 10 2010, 03:59 PM~18011586
> *TO EVERY ONE IV PROMISED PIC'S TOO...........COMIN SOON.....IV BEEN IN HELL THA LAST WEEK WITH POISION IVY :angry:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :thumbsdown: SO ILL BE BACK IN THA GAME SOON
> *




STILL FUCKIN SICK WITH THIS SHIT.........

SOON TO BE BACK TO WORK  :biggrin:  

SHIT SUCKS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 11 2010, 12:21 AM~18014323
> *black and white
> *



GOT U SOON HOMIE.....SORRY FOR THA WAIT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@Jul 13 2010, 06:32 PM~18038227
> *I need bandana print black  its for a harley seat. let me know ill prolly grab a few yards.
> *



ILL CHECK 4 U ....SOON AS IM BETTER


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jul 13 2010, 06:56 PM~18038442
> *whats good homie  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


HOW'S LYFE HOMIE.....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 14 2010, 08:46 PM~18048292
> *:wave: :thumbsup:
> *




WAS GOOD BROTHER


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jul 18 2010, 02:54 PM~18075243
> *what does HNIC mean? Its one of my favorite albums :biggrin:
> *




.....................H.N.I.C.

.................HOLAND'S NEW IMAGE CUSTOMS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jul 18 2010, 02:54 PM~18075243
> *what does HNIC mean? Its one of my favorite albums :biggrin:
> *




OOO U MEAN THAT PRODIGY SHIT.... :biggrin: 

DAMMM PEOPLE GET THAT CONFUSED ALL THA TIME.....

ILL HAVE A WEB SITE SOON SO U CAN SEE SOME MORE OF WHAT I DO....  

....AND NA......NOT THA ''HEAD ***** IN CHARGE'' :uh: 

.........UM WHITE  

I HATE THAT SHIT :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 20 2010, 11:58 AM~18092422
> *GOT U SOON HOMIE.....SORRY  FOR THA WAIT
> *


its cool man 

im really looking for two kinds

i want one where its mostly white with the designs black and then flip flopped


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 20 2010, 11:00 AM~18092441
> *HOW'S LYFE HOMIE.....
> *


just liven homie get well soon bro :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:420:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 2 2010, 09:37 PM~17950365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much a yard od coach?? :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 2 2010, 10:42 PM~17950402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much a yard for that yellow one


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 27 2010, 01:58 AM~18150420
> *How much a yard od coach?? :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> *



40.00 a yard


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Aug 4 2010, 02:18 PM~18227434
> *how much a yard for that yellow one
> *



25.00 a yard


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

UM BACK HOMIE'S.....FROM A LONG ONE uffin: SO ALL THA KOLORS AND THING'S I HAVE TO GET BACK TO PEOPLE ON WILL BE SOON...

uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

to tha top......been workin on other projects...but ill have some new pic's soon uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Jun 17 2010, 12:39 AM~17812112-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALSO DO YOU HAVE THIS IN GREEN AND PURPLE?


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

im re-laying the message ....he's at work tonight late :uh: 
but he has a ton of green flake fabric....so no wories  
and that red is a crush velvet....and yup..we got it in purple..and green  
and alot of it ..  so we got u when ever


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Sep 21 2010, 07:06 PM~18625310
> *im re-laying the message ....he's at work tonight late :uh:
> but he has a ton of green flake fabric....so no wories
> and that red is a crush velvet....and yup..we got it in purple..and green
> ...



ya....i got home real late...  didnt even get to go on :uh: 

but ya ....what she said  we got it...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

WHERE ARE YOU LOCATED.?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Sep 25 2010, 11:49 AM~18659467
> *WHERE ARE YOU LOCATED.?
> *


hes in long beach new york.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

how much do you charge to re upohlster abeach cruiser seat?


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Oct 21 2010, 10:01 PM~18876672
> *how much do you charge to re upohlster abeach cruiser seat?
> *


x2?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

70.00.........but all depends on tha fabric too uffin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

to the top with this shit


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

jus some shot's of my head liner in the s-10......real trippy :biggrin:  

and a shot of the dash in my caprice...all black ostrich


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

tight work


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Dec 7 2010, 03:34 PM~19264983
> *tight work
> *



good lookin homie.....   alot more to come


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

to the top


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

ANY PICS OF BABY BLUE, BLUE COACH AND LV? DO U HAVE SUEDE?


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 13 2010, 05:41 PM~19317793
> *ANY PICS OF BABY BLUE, BLUE COACH AND LV? DO U HAVE SUEDE?
> *


ya..we got it  u lookin at yards???or stitch work done???ill post some pic's of some blue stuff..will see if u like it..  jus gimmie a few


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

this is some blue stuff we have..we got anything really u can want...this is jus some stuff laying around...i can also order any thing u want...and have it the next day


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Dec 13 2010, 09:27 PM~19320590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much is the yard of coach? Not sure if I need 8 or 15


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 13 2010, 11:13 PM~19321049
> *How much is the yard of coach? Not sure if I need 8 or 15
> *


what???8 or 15 yards????the more u get..the price go's down...so i can do a great deal if u need  
the coach is 35 a yard...but i can go lower if u need in quantity


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

TO THE MOFUCKIN TOP....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Dec 14 2010, 12:19 PM~19324726
> *what???8 or 15 yards????the more u get..the price go's down...so i can do a great deal if u need
> the coach is 35 a yard...but i can go lower if u need in quantity
> *


Yes yards. I'll hit u up when its time to do my interior


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 23 2010, 11:55 PM~19407439
> *Yes yards. I'll hit u up when its time to do my interior
> *



when ever ur ready im here


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

jus templated


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Dec 24 2010, 11:36 AM~19411987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice :0 :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 24 2010, 02:59 PM~19412216
> *That's nice :0  :wow:
> *


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Merry x-mas homie


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Do you have any white with pink coach material if so how much and can you post pics


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 25 2010, 03:15 AM~19416431
> *Do you have any white with pink coach material if so how much and can you post pics
> *


merry one to u homie...
so u want a white...with pink coach letters...

ill dig some pics up for u


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

jus got the carpet display ........and my little girl ''GIA'' with her new toy


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Dec 28 2010, 08:27 PM~19443039
> *TTT
> *


----------



## kingkong1072 (Jun 3, 2010)

can you get some black and green lv and how much a yard


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingkong1072_@Dec 30 2010, 11:04 AM~19457506
> *can you get some black and green lv and how much a yard
> *


i think we do......i got to check for ya.....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

before shot's of a love seat.....all from scratch  comin soon


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

all done with the interior....      little late....but i had to go with the write fabric  i wanted it to be realy babyish...and comfy  thas what she got...all door panels are Velcro on ....so thay can come out when ever  the floors jus temp..till she can pedal......   

thas my little girl ''GIA''


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some more


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 7 2011, 11:47 PM~19536838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 01:48 AM~19537338
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



   jus gotta do her push bar now :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 8 2011, 12:49 AM~19537346
> *     jus gotta do her push bar now :biggrin:
> *


looks badass brother :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 01:51 AM~19537361
> *looks badass brother  :biggrin:
> *



thanx .....    lay some stripes...it would be good :biggrin:  

and im jus thinkin of a kool handle for her push bar :wow: ???dont know yet


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 26 2010, 09:38 PM~17896056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for 2 1/2 yards? gotta start making a display for the bike now.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jan 13 2011, 03:29 PM~19586757
> *how much for 2 1/2 yards? gotta start making a display for the bike now.
> *



PM SENT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MORE FABRICS THAT ARRIVED TODAY....

AND THEN SOME MORE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some more


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some more


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some more kool one's


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt......good morning layitlow :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

how much per yard for crushed velvet or velour

interested in chocolate and tan/caramel


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 2 2011, 11:12 AM~19996643
> *how much per yard for crushed velvet or velour
> 
> interested in chocolate and tan/caramel
> *



pm sent


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 23 2011, 08:54 PM~20163990
> *ttt
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 23 2011, 08:54 PM~20163990
> *ttt
> *


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 2 2010, 03:25 PM~17947160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT LOOKING FABRIC HOW MUCH A YARD?

AND WHAT BLUES DO YOU HAVE? 

PM ME BRO.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 29 2011, 04:16 PM~20211222
> *GREAT LOOKING FABRIC HOW MUCH A YARD?
> 
> AND WHAT BLUES DO YOU HAVE?
> ...



pm sent


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some more swedes ,coaches, Gucci's.....and other stuff i got


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some more


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

i got that wicked comealion fabricx too


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

jus some more  


























elspocks fabric


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

this is going out


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 3 2011, 09:57 AM~20247133
> *TTT
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ELSPOCKS SEAT


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 1 2011, 04:16 PM~20237933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I got my seat today :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Apr 11 2011, 03:21 PM~20311785
> *I  got my seat today :biggrin:
> *



great homie.......  enjoy


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 11 2011, 01:41 PM~20311232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is it done yet :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 11 2011, 04:12 PM~20312095
> *is it done yet  :wow:
> *



it's all sent out to u allready


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 11 2011, 04:14 PM~20312117
> *it's all sent out to u allready
> *


:wow: :fool2: sorry I got wood for some reason :happysad:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 11 2011, 07:27 PM~20313429
> *:wow: :fool2: sorry I got wood for some reason :happysad:
> *



:biggrin: pic's soon


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

do you have anything in tan ?? like gator or ostrich coach or gucci pm pics and price ...........


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUV ME OR HATE ME_@Apr 12 2011, 05:01 PM~20321456
> *do you have anything in tan  ?? like gator or ostrich  coach or gucci pm pics and price ...........
> *



was up homie    ya i got all that...  jus look threw my thread....and if u like some thing ill let u know if i have the kolor  
gator,ostrich is 40.00 a yard...coach,gucci,L.V. and other designer are 55.00 a yard  thas shipped too


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 13 2011, 01:52 PM~20329981
> *was up homie      ya i got all  that...  jus look threw my thread....and if u like some thing ill let u know if i have the kolor
> gator,ostrich is 40.00 a yard...coach,gucci,L.V. and other designer are 55.00 a yard  thas shipped too
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUV ME OR HATE ME_@Apr 16 2011, 06:51 PM~20353955
> *:biggrin:
> *



:uh: :roflmao: :burn: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :420: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 11 2011, 01:41 PM~20311232
> *
> 
> 
> ...





her we go       










seat pan not done yet tho :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

mike is the man at matching color fabric to paint thanks again


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 23 2011, 11:01 AM~20402071
> *her we go
> 
> 
> ...


*FUCKING BEAUTIFUL!!!! * :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 23 2011, 11:18 AM~20402138
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanx brother.....bike is coming out sick...   cant wait to see ur wife's bike come to gether...gona be sick    

and ya it matches to the ''t''  looks great..cant wait to see what's next :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 23 2011, 11:40 AM~20402248
> *FUCKING BEAUTIFUL!!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanx again brother


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

theres one of mine and then the wifes and packing my youngest sons to send to spock


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

that kolor's off the hook.....i remember when i saw it in the can still...i was waiting for it to be sprayed :biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i know me too i next on the list for the green just have to pick my frame lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 23 2011, 01:29 PM~20402776
> *i know me too i next on the list for the green  just have to pick my frame lol
> *




good shit   cant wait to see :wow: :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

pic of the seat on the bike in the sun


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

matches the grips u got good too


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

pm me a price to wrape my 12 "seat bro


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 23 2011, 10:18 PM~20405238
> *pm me a price to wrape my 12 "seat bro
> *


wrape :uh:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 23 2011, 10:46 PM~20406171
> *wrape  :uh:
> *


haha my bad i should have stayed in school


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 24 2011, 01:00 AM~20406230
> *haha my bad i should have stayed in school
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 23 2011, 10:18 PM~20405238
> *pm me a price to wrape my 12 "seat bro
> *


 :biggrin:  pm sent homie


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

ttt x


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 28 2011, 01:51 PM~20440188
> *ttt x
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 11 2011, 01:41 PM~20311232
> *
> 
> 
> ...
















































all done.......  shipped out monday tomorrow


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 1 2011, 07:16 PM~20460921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh fuck how did I miss this :wow: god damn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 7 2011, 12:16 AM~20501241
> *Oh fuck how did I miss this :wow: god damn!!!!!!!!!!
> *



   should be to u real soon


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got da seat in today!! ill put it on tomorrow and post pics :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 11:11 PM~20518942
> *got da seat in today!! ill put it on tomorrow and post pics  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



great brother     cant wait to see it on :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 10 2011, 07:53 PM~20525029
> *great brother        cant wait to see it on :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


looks fucking perfect!!!! thanks again!!!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 11 2011, 12:34 AM~20527422
> *looks fucking perfect!!!! thanks again!!!
> 
> 
> ...



wow it do'     



enjoy


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 11 2011, 12:34 AM~20527422
> *looks fucking perfect!!!! thanks again!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 10 2011, 10:34 PM~20527422
> *looks fucking perfect!!!! thanks again!!!
> 
> 
> ...


tht pixie looks familiar lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@May 13 2011, 01:49 PM~20546082
> *tht pixie looks familiar lol
> *


it dont look familiar :uh: it looks good :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

get your bad ass fabrics here


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

got any orange sparkle? if so, how much to do a seat for 20"?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 16 2011, 06:42 PM~20565182
> *get your bad ass fabrics here
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 17 2011, 11:57 PM~20575334
> *got any orange sparkle? if so, how much to do a seat for 20"?
> *


pm sent


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 19 2011, 08:02 PM~20588535
> *ttt
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

i got some of this for an up coming seat im doing


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...ttt


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

i am looking for some red that will match my sons bike color


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Any ostrich.?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

JAMES843 said:


> i am looking for some red that will match my sons bike color



sure....what kind u lookin for??i got red in everything..like swerls,crushes,ostrich,gator,designer's,leathers,swedes,pleathers,stingray,crock,

and more


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Any ostrich.?



yup...what kolor would u like???


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

hnicustoms said:


> sure....what kind u lookin for??i got red in everything..like swerls,crushes,ostrich,gator,designer's,leathers,swedes,pleathers,stingray,crock,
> 
> and more


wal oooking for some red with sparkles in it like the eat you did 4 sopck


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

JAMES843 said:


> wal oooking for some red with sparkles in it like the eat you did 4 sopck


let me get a pic for you


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

ok
thanks


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

how much 4 the top one?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

JAMES843 said:


> how much 4 the top one?



there the same...just the lighting....top one i used the flash.:420:shipped 35.00 a yard...and i can do half yards too..23.00 shipped


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

hnicustoms said:


> yup...what kolor would u like???


 Im looking for a black; and any shades of gray.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Im looking for a black; and any shades of gray.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

hnicustoms said:


> ttt


 ....


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

hnicustoms said:


> there the same...just the lighting....top one i used the flash.:420:shipped 35.00 a yard...and i can do half yards too..23.00 shipped


ok can i get your adderss or your paypal info i wontto get a half a yard to see how good it will match


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

JAMES843 said:


> ok can i get your adderss or your paypal info i wontto get a half a yard to see how good it will match



pm sent


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

do u got some black coach fabric real or fake dnt matter to me i need a yard


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

brownie_602 said:


> do u got some black coach fabric real or fake dnt matter to me i need a yard



pm sent:nicoderm:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

U got any baby blue fabric? Ostrich, gator, coack, lv?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> U got any baby blue fabric? Ostrich, gator, coack, lv?


 Boy if that don't spell out ******* :ugh:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> Boy if that don't spell out ******* :ugh:


 didn't your ass get deported??


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> didn't your ass get deported??


 Nope :nono: I ran faster than them


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Dam fat boy I need to break yo legs then nikka


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

i got u on some pic's coming


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

this has nothing to do with the blue....but it's just some thing om working on now...

the pearl white gator...is for seat for a 10'' trike
the brown ostrich, and golden tan gator is for a baby seat im doing 

update's soon


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

hnicustoms said:


> this has nothing to do with the blue....but it's just some thing om working on now...
> 
> the pearl white gator...is for seat for a 10'' trike
> the brown ostrich, and golden tan gator is for a baby seat im doing
> ...


sup homie how u doing


----------



## romeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Do you have any burberry leather ? pm me a price thanks


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

to the top.........sorry it's been a wile...iv had alot on my plate...new job,new baby coming along...but iv never left...

anything any one needs let me know ....im here 4 ya..

thanx H.N.I.C.


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

welcome back homie how is everything :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

hnicustoms said:


> to the top.........sorry it's been a wile...iv had alot on my plate...new job,new baby coming along...but iv never left...
> 
> anything any one needs let me know ....im here 4 ya..
> 
> thanx H.N.I.C.


damn kid congrats you just humpin like rabbits huh, lmao... good for you guys.
congrats with the new job too.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

hnicustoms said:


> to the top.........sorry it's been a wile...iv had alot on my plate...new job,new baby coming along...but iv never left...
> 
> anything any one needs let me know ....im here 4 ya..
> 
> thanx H.N.I.C.


Welcome back homie! Congrats on ur baby boy!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ljlow82 said:


> welcome back homie how is everything :wave:


thanx homie


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> damn kid congrats you just humpin like rabbits huh, lmao... good for you guys.
> congrats with the new job too.


waas good brother...yup happend so fast..but we realized she needs some one to play with....and it's the best for her..a little brother...but how everything been with u??hows the fam...send a happy mothers day from us to ur wife


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

elspock84 said:


> Welcome back homie! Congrats on ur baby boy!



kool brother..how u doin..??hows the little one treating u..lol.....and a happy mothers day to ur fam


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

hnicustoms said:


> kool brother..how u doin..??hows the little one treating u..lol.....and a happy mothers day to ur fam


She's awesome!!! 8 months in 11 days already. Time flying but its all good everyday is a new experience. Happy mothers day to ur lady as well homie.


----------



## trife2ill (Jan 7, 2013)

u still go them fabrics


----------



## trife2ill (Jan 7, 2013)

iam in ny too


----------

